# Recently been told I have pof ... need help, answers and advice please



## Col27 (Oct 23, 2013)

Hi All. Please accept my apologies if i am posting in the wrong place or using the wrong terminology - very new to this. I am 27 years old and stopped the pill in June (was always moody and feeling down) I didn't get a period which I understand can be normal for a few months however I have been having hot flushes. Doctor sent me for blood tests and she said hormone levels came back high ( LH was 45 iu/L and FSH was 83 iu/L) so she said she would refer me to hospital for scans to check my ovaries. I haven't heard from hospital and became impatient so booked in privately for the scan. The specialist told me I had a very thin uterus, no antral follicles on the left ovary and only 1 antral follicle (measuring 6mm) on the right ovary. She went on to say I could never conceive naturally and if I want a baby I need to do IVF soon. I was so shocked I didn't ask any questions and now have loads. I have called and left several messages to speak with her but no luck. I gave the results back to my GP who has referred me to another hospital who can only see me for the same scan in November. I have spent numerous hours trawling the internet for information but just cannot understand and it all seems to be conflicting.  Firstly, I was hoping someone could advise me on the basics which I haven't managed to get info yet - what does having one follicle mean? That I will never get any more and now is my only chance to have a baby of my own with one little egg I have left? If yes, how soon do I need to get into the IVF process (deciding wether to continue through the NHS or try and find the money to do it privately if necessary). Thanks for any info or advice you may be able to give.


----------



## Cheesy (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi Col27 I'm very sorry you're going through this. The time it takes for tests, follow ups and referrals is very frustrating. I'm not sure that GPs always understand this stuff either. And in terms of IVF entitlement that varies depending on where you live. 

I need to start by saying I'm no expert and am learning as I go. I have low reserve not POF so I don't have total experience of what you might be facing. 

First of all I think you need to establish if it is truly POF or if it might more correctly be diminished reserve. I think more scans and AF counts might establish that, plus a more detailed hormone profile including AMH. Your FSH can fluctuate a little, where you are in your cycle us relevant too; for example my GP did it at day 6 which horrified my later clinic, who retested. 

I think usually things are complex. One hormone on its own might not be as significant as the way several inter relate. A high FSH, low AF count and your other symptoms I guess do suggest something like POF but it's worth checking again. I have heard of people successfully using acupuncture to bring FSH down but that might work best if their FSH was the sole factor. 

I think if it turns out to clearly be POF then IVF with donor eggs is your likely route. That is because you would not be producing any of your own. There are papers on epigenetics (hope I spelled that right) suggesting that even if the egg DNA isn't yours, you still influence which genes are turned on or off by your biochemistry. But if you still have some ovarian function and have diminished reserve then IVF with own eggs could work although you might take more attempts and might not respond to the meds as well as some ladies. Either they'd try you on high stims to try and force a response (that didn't work for me) or low dose or no stimulation at all and just extract what you produce in a natural cycle. That is meant to preserve the quality better. 

There's no way to dress it up; this does impact your fertility, but it doesn't mean you can't ever be pregnant. I know what a shock it is and how sad/ confused/ angry you might feel especially at your young age. It is very unfair. Docs are likely to encourage donor eggs because the odds of success are much greater. And it might be the only realistic preg route if you do have POF. Obviously adoption is another route. 

I hope you're OK. I'm sure you'll get better info and advice from other ladies but I didn't want to read and not respond. Good luck getting answers and finding the right path for you. I think this site is a godsend, you will get a lot of support. Xxx


----------



## Cheesy (Jul 4, 2012)

Just to add, have you seen the POF/ early menopause section under diagnosis? Lots of helpful threads and knowledgeable ladies there x


----------



## DaisyMaisy (Jan 9, 2011)

Oh gosh! I could have wrote this myself! I was diognosed with pof when I was 27. Waited ages for the nhs, got impatient so went privately. Was told I have no follicles, so no eggs were being produced when I went for my scan.😞 even on the highest dose of drugs for ivf, I had no follicles! 
I ended up paying privately to see a menopause specialist (and a pof specialist, but she was rubbish). Seeing the menopause specialist was the best money spent. It's important you get on some sort of hrt, that being on the pill or actual hrt, to protect your bones and your uterus. I'm on a gel which works great for me as I can up the dose if needed. It took me a while to find the right ones, so don't get disheartened if you don't get on with some straight away.

We opted for de (didn't work for us as I don't respond to drugs) straight away instead of waiting for the nhs. It was a 4 year waiting list, which means I would only just started on the nhs. 

Feel free to ask any questions. Xxxx

Sorry if it doesn't maje spence- twins just woken up. Xxx


----------



## one_day_maybe (Mar 18, 2013)

Hey Col27, I'm by no means an expert as our ferility issues are male factor but I wanted to send you lots of love and hugs.  This can be such a difficult journey to travel and you will find lots of support on this site.

Wishing you the best of luck on your journey xxx


----------



## Col27 (Oct 23, 2013)

Thank you so much for your messages. I am not sure where in my cycle I am as I haven't had a period since June. Is there a way to check? I called the doctor that I went to privately (she is a fertility specialist) and she strongly believes from the blood results and scan that i have pof. She has advised I continue through the NHS and let them do further investigations and if they cant help me then I should go private. I am still really confused by the 'one follicle' though. From what she said, it can change every cycle ... however as I am not having a cycle its all a bit unclear. 
Thank you all for your support and advise and I will have a look at the suggested posts for further information.


----------



## Surfergirl (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi Col,

I too was diagnosed with POF in 2010. I had been feeling unwell and had blood tests where an under active thyroid was discovered. A subsequent hormone profile revealed my FSH was 35 and the ultrasound scan I had showed only a couple of follicles developing. Basically, every cycle should result in a number of follicles developing. These contain eggs, one of which will mature and be released at ovulation. The rest are re-absorbed by the body. You can have diminished ovarian reserve or POF. You are only diagnosed as having gone through the menopause when you haven't had a period for a year or more. The thing with POF is that the lack of eggs can mean that conception is more difficult, although not impossible. IVF results are better with higher numbers of eggs to choose from. I, like Daisy, chose to go down the de route and now have a beautiful 8 month old girl  

Good luck xx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

to FF, Col27!!! Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.

I can´t offer personal experiences as we have been marked down as "unexplained", but it looks like the other ladies have given you some great advice. I would recommend writing down all your questions, so you don´t forget anything. I agree with Surfergirl, follies are released each month, so that one isn´t your last chance, that one is just for this cycle. I hope you get your appointment with the hospital soon and things can get moving. Waiting times vary from clinic to clinic so if you check out the regional section and ask others in your area, they will be best placed to advise you.

Here are some links that I think might help you.

POF / Early Menopause ~  CLICK HERE

IVF General chat ~ CLICK HERE

Keep a diary of your treatment (or read the experiences of others) ~ CLICK HERE

Questions for your first cycle consultation ~ (use the ones that apply) CLICK HERE

Cycle Buddies (undergoing treatment at the same time) - CLICK HERE

Regional ~ CLICK HERE

What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~   CLICK HERE

Chat Zone section which will give you info on upcoming chats in the chat room: CLICK HERE

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it.

Good luck!         

Sue


----------

